# working out without caring what you eat



## massappeal (Apr 25, 2007)

ok its not like im going to compete or anything,i just want to workout to gain muscle mass.my question is, will you still build muscle if you workout but then u dont watch the way you eat.you just eat whatever is on the table but then your workouts are right(splits,exercises,reps,etc. are right).what would happen if a person do this?just keep on working out his whole life but then hes not watching the way he eats?would you still "get buff" this way?

man im so busy with school and work and stuff,i cant keep up with my diet =[


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 25, 2007)

You'll see very little results and you might get fat, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll get ripped for saying this, but depending on genetics you may see results.

I know who a guy who is tall, huge, and ripped.  Probably the most impressive physique I see in the gym every day.  He does his weights and his cardio, and eats like shit.  Whatever he wants, basically.  Everyday after lifting he goes right to the cafeteria and knocks back a vanilla milkshake and two Krispy Kremes.  That's about as bad as you can get PWO, and his other meals are bad too...fast food, pizzas, etc.  But, he's still jacked as shit.

Not to say he wouldn't be better off eating right, but for him it still works.  If I were you though, i'd at least make an effort to eat the RIGHT FOODS...not necessarily 6 times a day, or stressing over details, but try to make sound, clean diet decisions.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess it all depends on what the "what" is that you "normally" eat. If you tend to eat normal balanced meals then I think you could do just fine. I remember when I first started, I ate whatever and gained very well. The thing is I generally eat high protein meals. If your norm is fats and sugars you're screwed


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

You can do a dirty Bulk
My friend Cory has been doing it with good results. The only reason he can do it though is his metabolism is nuts. Like crazy nuts. He eats twinkies ice cream donairs and all that stuff and looks awesome. He's gained about 9 lbs of muscle in a few weeks from doing this

Mind you: Not for everybody. If i did something like that i'd look like Oprah.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

I highly doubt he gained 9 lbs of "muscle"


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

He did though. It sure as hell wasn't fat because I saw him before and after and the difference was amazing.
Mind you he spent about 4 hours in the gym every day


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

ugh. weight doen't need to be fat or muscle.

Water makes up 90% of the human body.  Eating all that shit will bloat the hell out of him.  All that shitty food made him retain water.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

k, point is. after dirty bulk he has made obvious gains in muscle. As in, not by weight, i could see he had gotten bigger.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

whatever.  Believe what you want.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Seeing is Believing. Some people can "dirty bulk" which was demonstarted to me within a couple of weeks. Why are you so much agaisnt it if it gave him results. Visible results.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

largepkg said:


>


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

just do what feels best to you. experiment i guess.

"as for butter versus margarine, i prefer cows over chemists"


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Dirty Bulking: 

Dirty bulking is basically when ones tries to pack on as much muscle as possible without caring about the fat being consumed. For example, if I were trying to do a dirty bulk, I wouldn't stay away from any edible food. 

People doing this type of bulk usually consume a variety of junk food as well as fast food. This type of bulk usually leads to lots of fat gain in the average person. The only people who should consider doing this type of bulk are the people who have a high metabolism. If you have no trouble losing the weight at cutting season, then you should give this bulk a try. It's also the easiest diet to maintain.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Bodybuilding.com - Topic Of The Week - What Are The Best Foods And Supplements For Bulking?


----------



## forum9351 (Apr 25, 2007)

yes dirty bulking will get you big and you will gain mass but it probably won't look good. It isn't as simple as calories in vs calories out. More calories in will result in weight gain and consequently looking bigger, but what you look like and what mass you put on all depends on the foods you eat.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Well the thing was, he looked really good. He had cut defined muscles. I'll get a picture.


----------



## forum9351 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not doubting your friend has lean mass, but for the person without heracles genetics, proper diet is essential.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

DontStop said:


> You can do a dirty Bulk
> My friend Cory has been doing it with good results. The only reason he can do it though is his metabolism is nuts. Like crazy nuts. He eats twinkies ice cream donairs and all that stuff and looks awesome. He's gained about 9 lbs of muscle in a few weeks from doing this
> 
> *Mind you: Not for everybody. If i did something like that i'd look like Oprah*.



Excuse me as I quote myself.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)

Please, no more. You're going to make our Canadian friend turn to alcohol again.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>


My sentiments, exactly...............


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Please, no more. You're going to make our Canadian friend turn to alcohol again.



Again?!!?  I have just hooked up the IV.  No more fucking around.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy shit
I said it wasnt for everybody
it was a suggestion

I further went on to post a helpful link, for different kinds of bulking. 
Jesus Christ.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 25, 2007)

you'll be all right you can and probably will get results.  Won't get really cut up but I was a alcoholic in college drunk at least 4 or 5 times a week and ate shit and still was good shape.  When your young you can get away with that stuff.  Buy some whey protien it can help out alot.  atleast try to get in a good preworkout and after workout meal.  mrps are good and cheap too


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Again?!!?  I have just hooked up the IV.  No more fucking around.




I know the feeling brother. I just got back from my honeymoon cruise and my fucking alcohol tab was $1100 for 7 days. The kicker is the wifey only had 7-10 drinks. 

After the first night of the cruise pretty much everyone at the second dinner seating knew my name. I have no recollection of the events from that night and the wife refuse to tell me what I did.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Mind you: Not for everybody. If i did something like that i'd look like Oprah.


 
You'd turn black?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

largepkg said:


> I know the feeling brother. I just got back from my honeymoon cruise and my fucking alcohol tab was $1100 for 7 days. The kicker is the wifey only had 7-10 drinks.
> 
> After the first night of the cruise pretty much everyone at the second dinner seating knew my name. I have no recollection of the events from that night and the wife refuse to tell me what I did.



Nice good job.  Congrats on the wedding I thought it was in a couple of months.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Yah, and be the richest woman in america.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nice good job.  Congrats on the wedding I thought it was in a couple of months.




3/18, it's been 5 weeks of bliss according to my wife.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

or you could use my math.

5 weeks = 5 months.

5 years feels like 50 years ugh.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey you got the warning spiel, now you get to live on our side of the track


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Again?!!?  I have just hooked up the IV.  No more fucking around.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 25, 2007)

So if you've got a metabolism that will allow you to bulk even though your calories are coming from twinkies and ice cream... WHO CARES.

It's not for everyone sure, I say it's not FOR anyone.  If you eat like that yet have the metabolism to keep it from getting you fat, you're still putting filthy low grade gas in a race car to keep it running.  Sure he may look good but he's destroying his health by not getting enough of the right nutrients and he's taking a terrible toll on his insulin response with all that sugar and high GI carb intake.

Eating clean has infinitely more benefit than just keeping you looking good.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 25, 2007)

I imagine DontStop's friend who got buff eating Twinkies is probably quite young (since she is listed as 18)...

Sure with the right genetics, you might be able to get away with it at that age.  But you would see way better results with a decent diet.... and give that same guy 5 more years and we'll see how the Twinkies are working out for him.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually, DontStop's subject is similiar to 2 of my friends.

At a UFC broadcasting bar this weekend, I met up with a marine friend who is 20lbs heavier than me at the same height and a juiced friend with about the same weight as him, but 5'6.  I spoke a little about my diet and they laughed.  My marine friend, 28, eats a basic 3 meals a day.  Who knows if he eats whey.  My juiced friend said he doesnt really notice how many times he eats.  "umm, well yesterday I ate once and drank coffee the rest of the time."

I stood there thinking bullshit, but these guys are big.  They dont look like the guys in the Strongman contests, they have some cut muscles showing.  They arent ripped, but any average person would say they are "huge" and not the fat kind.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey you got the warning spiel, now you get to live on our side of the track




Is this going to turn into a tough love speech?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope it is too late for that.  SOL


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

> If you eat like that yet have the metabolism to keep it from getting you fat, you're still putting filthy low grade gas in a race car to keep it running. Sure he may look good but he's destroying his health by not getting enough of the right nutrients and he's taking a terrible toll on his insulin response with all that sugar and high GI carb intake.


Nice!


I look at it this way.......what you do today, effects you tomorrow.  Even though he may have the metabolism for it now he is adopting bad habits and in 10 years, those bad habits will catch up to him.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

This shit ranks right up there with the "Does smoking pot improve my workout?" threads...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This shit ranks right up there with the "Does smoking pot improve my workout?" threads...


Not sure on the weed but Meth sure will........


----------



## Phred (Apr 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Not sure on the weed but Meth sure will........


  Does Bulk Nutrition carry Meth?  I looked and did not see it.  Any suggestions on the dosing?  I am taking some fish caps now.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 25, 2007)

Seriously though, DontStop just gave a suggestion. She noted it wasn't for everyone and clearly inferior to clean bulking. She never really recommended anyone to go on a dirty bulk, she even said it wouldn't work for her either.

By the way, apparently a lot of people get better workouts when high. Healthy or not.

Conclusion: some people don't care about their health as much as we do. They enjoy life differently and go for an easier route that will still yield some results.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

I see your point but IMO, this forum is not geared towards telling people to eat what they want/dirty bulk.  Whatever, I just feel making that suggestion without providing possible outcomes and facts is inappropriate.  I don't care what kind of metabolism someone has, I would feel irresponsible if I told them to try a dirty bulk without knowing any facts about the questioner.


----------



## massappeal (Apr 25, 2007)

k thnx for all the input guys.helped me alot.another thing though.....

i really dont care about getting cut or anything.my main goal is to look bulky but then muscular at the same time.i never planned to get ripped or anything.is there a way to get bulky without getting fat in the gut?it doesnt matter if i dont hav a six pack just as long as my gut dont stick out.what can i do?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2007)

massappeal said:


> ok its not like im going to compete or anything,i just want to workout to gain muscle mass.my question is, will you still build muscle if you workout but then u dont watch the way you eat.you just eat whatever is on the table but then your workouts are right(splits,exercises,reps,etc. are right).what would happen if a person do this?just keep on working out his whole life but then hes not watching the way he eats?would you still "get buff" this way?
> 
> man im so busy with school and work and stuff,i cant keep up with my diet =[


let me share some insight; when I had the same attitude as you, I was a fat fuck. Strong but didnt look like bber. Years later, I got called a fat fuck once too many. I kind of looked like artie lang. I dropped almost 60 lbs and wow! I looked like  a different person. I have since entered several bbing contests and wont go over 20 lbs of body weight. I am in a better frame of mind all the time, more confident and am on the way to getting a pro card-hopefully in the next contest. All this from a guy who didnt care about eating right but now does.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

BAH
i got pictures of cory, the guy who did the dirty bulk


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

he's also the guy who i slept with who's been with 300+


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

DS, is it me or do so many other women make really bad choices when it comes to offering snatch to guys?


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

I'm not sure. I suppose so. I only found out about his sluttiness after i was with him. I regret it, oh so much because i fell for his little game. I didnt so much offer him snatch, we were hanging out and it just kind of happened. 

But i appreciate his game now and he's actually a good friend of mine now. However, i feel sorry for most of the girls hes been with, because he gives them a fake name and then never tlks to them again


----------



## KentDog (May 9, 2007)

largepkg said:


> I know the feeling brother. I just got back from my honeymoon cruise and my fucking alcohol tab was $1100 for 7 days. The kicker is the wifey only had 7-10 drinks.
> 
> After the first night of the cruise pretty much everyone at the second dinner seating knew my name. I have no recollection of the events from that night and the wife refuse to tell me what I did.


Sounds like you had a great time! 

I think it depends on your genetics and how fast you want to see results. I'd say most of the people you see in the gym don't eat clean. For me, eating clean makes a noticable difference in losing fat or gaining weight.


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

yah same with me. I have to eat clean for results..exercising does more wonder for me then diet though.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I wish I could say exercise did more for me than diet, haha, that's the easy part.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2007)

Same here Plateau........I could exercise until I'm dead and my results are very minimal without the diet.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Yeah that's so the easy part.  Exercise is only an hour or a couple hours a day with rest days here and there, maintaining a healthy diet is a 24/7 thing.  Not to mention that one of the hardest parts of a workout is getting home and not letting yourself do the classic "well I just ran 3 miles I deserve to eat this entire cheese pizza"


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

Blah i cant even looks at pizza without getting sick


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Same here Plateau........I could exercise until I'm dead and my results are very minimal without the diet.


i thought i was the only one.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

I have did a dirty bulk on 2-3 occasions and it is totally aweful. Well for me it is anyways. I have a tendency to add bf. For others it may do well, but for me no thanks.


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

well did you see the pic of my friend? that's what he is ding and he is not fat or puffy AT ALL


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> i thought i was the only one.


That's why they say diet is the most important part of this lifestyle


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm not sure. I suppose so. I only found out about his sluttiness after i was with him. I regret it, oh so much because i fell for his little game. I didnt so much offer him snatch, we were hanging out and it just kind of happened.
> 
> But i appreciate his game now and he's actually a good friend of mine now. However, i feel sorry for most of the girls hes been with, because he gives them a fake name and then never talks to them again


I am kind of glad that I dont have a sister. I'd probably wind up in jail if I ever found some asshole like him fucked around like that.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's why they say diet is the most important part of this lifestyle


I actually encountered a weird one this time; I am getting on the scale once every week. I check out the numbers and I am finding that the scale is a major motherf***er. It doesnt move. However, my waist continues to go down every two weeks. I also look in the mirror and find that I am seeing more and more definition. WTF???


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have did a dirty bulk on 2-3 occasions and it is totally aweful. Well for me it is anyways. I have a tendency to add bf. For others it may do well, but for me no thanks.


DD you carb sensitive? I hate that. I cant look at a pizza without a) drooling, and b) becoming a fat fuck.


----------



## ABCs (May 10, 2007)

I know people that eat what they want and aren't active and are still decently ripped up. IMO genetics play a bigger role than most people give them credit for. For me... this is unfortunate. Damn you Mom and Dad!


----------



## forum9351 (May 10, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I actually encountered a weird one this time; I am getting on the scale once every week. I check out the numbers and I am finding that the scale is a major motherf***er. It doesnt move. However, my waist continues to go down every two weeks. I also look in the mirror and find that I am seeing more and more definition. WTF???



yeah, I would like some sort of empirical data to chart my progress/gains, but I just stopped relying on the scale to chart gains. I think the best way to chart progress is with a tape measure.


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2007)

forum9351 said:


> yeah, I would like some sort of empirical data to chart my progress/gains, but I just stopped relying on the scale to chart gains. I think the best way to chart progress is with a tape measure.


I threw my scale out today. it said I was 6 lbs heavier than I was three days ago.


----------

